# Harnell/Harrington Rods



## sewerratking (Apr 29, 2007)

I am looking to find some old blanks or old project rods. If you have some please let me know. Thanks


----------



## jpr9954 (Jun 12, 2006)

You might want to try the rodbuilding forum of www.bloodydecks.com This is a California based saltwater fishing website and they have been talking about both the Harnells and the Harringtons recently. 

John


----------



## sewerratking (Apr 29, 2007)

I have been out there and no one knows where to get any either. But thanks for the post.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

1. I am a member of www.rodbuilding.org and you could try them.

2 mudhole.com has some cheap complete kits 

3. I buy my parts (used handles and rod parts) on ebay.

John


----------

